# Schutzhund lines???



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

just wondering...does anyone know of any lines of APBT that are bred specifically for Schutzhund? I am not talking stupid punks who think they breed dogs for PP/SchH but seriously compete for trials and titles in Schutzhund. I have been looking, but I haven't found anything. I know the dogs are out there because they are listed in trial wins...but I didn't know if there was a concentrated effort to breed a good solid APBT for Schutzhund...


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Sydney said:


> just wondering...does anyone know of any lines of APBT that are bred specifically for Schutzhund? I am not talking stupid punks who think they breed dogs for PP/SchH but seriously compete for trials and titles in Schutzhund. I have been looking, but I haven't found anything. I know the dogs are out there because they are listed in trial wins...but I didn't know if there was a concentrated effort to breed a good solid APBT for Schutzhund...


Great question, I have never seen a bloodline bred for Sch. but their may be one out there. Most people who use their dogs for Sch. probably just list them as "working dogs", but Im no pro so....???


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

Howard's Pits has some very nice Schutzhund dogs.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Howard's

Thanks I just found that...and was coming to tell everyone


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [110198] :: HOWARD'S CLAIM TO FLAME

I really like this bitch


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah they have a planned breeding with her coming up. I emailed them just to talk to them really...


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

I think diane jessup on the working pitbull website does shutzhund and i think she uses the sorrell lines. i think the dog she uses name is boldog dirk. but i could be wrong.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah she is a big fan of sorrells line ... I have been thinking about buying a dog from totanka kennels who deals stricly with sorrells and if you look at their page they do shutz with their dogs

SPORTING PROSPECTS - TATONKA KENNELS - CHAMPION AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIERS


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah that's great that a dog can bite a sleeve but these people don't have titles on their dogs. Looks like they more so just dabble in it for fun. 

Howard's is a great example of what I was looking for, I guess there just aren't too many out there. I mean they have proven generation after generation of SchH III dogs and they encourage the buyers of their dogs to persue the same goal, by offering rebates up to a total refund of the price of the dog if it reaches a SchHIII level.

Jessup's got a good program I dunno I am just not drawn in...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't believe there is any one bloodline that works better than the other,If you select for it,and breed for it,you'll get it,"Land of the giants" bred pit bulls purely for protection,they are featured on the dogs that protect video series,and of course these dogs are believed to be crosses by most purists.
Dr. P's Dog Training: Belgian Malinois vs. American Pit Bull Terrier


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Howards looks like a great place to start!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> Howards looks like a great place to start!


I agree,that is a good kennel,who says am staffs cant work!I enjoyed the disclaimer also.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have been looking for a shutz club in ga so far I have only found one that deals with all breeds I am going to check the out but I would really like to get my pups involved.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

SadieBlues said:


> I have been looking for a shutz club in ga so far I have only found one that deals with all breeds I am going to check the out but I would really like to get my pups involved.


You should it is a blast!


----------

